# Jesus



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a heart-warming photo, from the news, in San Jose, CA.

A Nativity Scene was erected in a church yard. During the night, the folks came across this scene.

An abandoned dog was looking for a comfortable, protected place to sleep. He chose baby Jesus as his comfort. No one had the heart to send him away - so he was there all night. 


*Attached thumbnail(s)* 






Reduced 7%​

 534 x 383 (34.7K)​


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

So sweet, I hope the poor boy finds a good home.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Surprised someone isn't protesting it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Had this emailed to me awhile back, thought was touching....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ba1614 said:


> Surprised someone isn't protesting it.


Why? It's on church property.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Animals are always around nativity scenes, maybe not in the bed, but how could anyone complain about that sweet pup. Guess he'll grow up to be a lap dog.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

So cute!!! But I feel bad for him though....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is soo cute.

I hope someone brings him home and gives him a nice warm bed to snuggle in! I know I would!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw this photo earlier in the year, when Hondo was a pup. I thought to myself, if that was Hondo, he would have pushed baby Jesus out of his bed and took up residency on his own. I don't suspect anyone would have thought it was as cute as a pup sharing the bed with baby Jesus.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe its my computer but where did the picture go?


----------



## texasblu (Dec 10, 2010)

*no dogs in heaven ?????????*

*what's unbelievable is that there are people who actually animals have no souls ....that they won't be in heaven ! how absurb !*
*seams this picture says it all ....they have more sense than most of us...*
*he knew where to go for comfort !*



doreenf said:


> Here is a heart-warming photo, from the news, in San Jose, CA.
> 
> A Nativity Scene was erected in a church yard. During the night, the folks came across this scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doreenf said:


> No one had the heart to send him away - so he was there all night.


Hmmm... I hope someone had the heart to take him in.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I would -so- take that pup home.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Awww, what an adorable picture! Hope the pup found a loving home after this!



texasblu said:


> *what's unbelievable is that there are people who actually animals have no souls ....that they won't be in heaven ! **!*


If there are no dogs in heaven, I ain't going there!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is at least 3 years old.
Regarding dogs in heaven, I asked a priest and he said no, they need to have souls to get to heaven.
Glad I don't belong to that religion. It wouldn't be heaven without a dog.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

What a heart-warming picture! How wonderful is it that even the animals know!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Glad I don't belong to that religion.


I wasn't aware that a single priest can speak for an entire religion. But in any event, it's so nice that during a heartwarming Christmas thread we can take swipes at other people's religion. It's so in the spirit of Christmas and makes the thread that much more heartwarming. :rolleyes2:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

CaliBoy said:


> I wasn't aware that a single priest can speak for an entire religion. But in any event, it's so nice that during a heartwarming Christmas thread we can take swipes at other people's religion. It's so in the spirit of Christmas and makes the thread that much more heartwarming. :rolleyes2:


Goodness. I don't think PaddyD was taking swipes at Christianity by stating her stance on it. Let's not perpetuate the exact same dissidence that your trying to avoid...

And back to the regularly scheduled program- Cute pup! Cute scene! Let's keep it on topic.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> This is at least 3 years old.
> Regarding dogs in heaven, I asked a priest and he said no, they need to have souls to get to heaven.
> Glad I don't belong to that religion. It wouldn't be heaven without a dog.


Yea? and how does the priest knows this? Did he die? Did he go to heaven? How does he know? What a load of bull.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

This is very cute - my sister in law sent it to me last week. In our case, the pup would be happily gnawing on baby Jesus's hands, though.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> Cute pup! Cute scene! Let's keep it on topic.


This is the point. My Jewish neighbors don't even have a nativity, they have the menorah. How do you think they would feel if I saw a puppy sleeping under someone's menorah and said, "glad I don't belong to that religion"? 

It is a denigrating and condescending comment--totally gratuitous for the purposes of commenting on a very cute puppy sleeping in a box with Baby Jesus. We don't need to state we are "glad" that we don't belong to someone's gender, their race, their religion. Whatever.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats adorable. I hope someone took him in and gave him a great home. As far as animals not going to heaven.... well i think animals go to heaven a lot sooner and easier than people do. When i die, if there are no dogs or cats in heaven (which i totally think there are!) i want to go where they went.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

CaliBoy said:


> My Jewish neighbors don't even have a nativity, they have the menorah. How do you think they would feel if I saw a puppy sleeping under someone's menorah and said, "glad I don't belong to that religion"?


There is no reason to bring hypothetical questions into the mix. It matters not how your neighbors would feel, nor should anyone necessarily have to worry about how _you_ would feel about a stated comment. It's an open forum where people are allowed to say what they want. 

However- it's simple common courtesy to try to keep someone else's thread on topic. Take the BS to PMs if you are so offended.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> It's an open forum where people are allowed to say what they want.
> 
> However- it's simple common courtesy to try to keep someone else's thread on topic. Take the BS to PMs if you are so offended.


Do you not read your own advice, or does it apply to everyone else but you? Precisely because a comment was made which had nothing to do with the OP and the pic.....and precisely because it is an open forum and I wanted to ask another poster to keep away from that type of comment...I posted what I wanted to post. And as you seem offended by referring to my comments as BS, I am looking for your PM. Oh, it's not there. 

If you aren't prepared to follow your own preaching on this matter, your advice will ring hollow. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Good God! (Pun intended.) 

Admin, UP!


----------

